# What's on you slot car Christmas list?



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

*What's on your slot car Christmas list?*

Hey Gang! 

Here's the question: If Santa could bring you just one EXISTING slot car oriented thing for Christmas, be it track, car, tool, or whatever, what would you ask him to bring you? 

Just a little pre-Christmas conversation starter. :hat: 

Trev


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Well, to be honest, I got the 1 thing that I'd been wanting for a long time already.....a Scalextric 1/32 scale TransAm race set with the Camaro and Mustang........

BUT, if I were to go after one single item that I'd most like to have right now....... I'd got with one of those Scalextric moto GP motorcycles in the "Repsol" livery...featuring the rider "Valentino Rossi" ......those bikes just look wicked cool  :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I want a 95-120 ohm controller.


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Hmmmmm.....OK I got a few. Nice resin AMX and Henry J bodies to fit on a t-jet. I have gear and wheel presses....now I need pullers. And Santa...if you are reading this....MORE ROOM FOR IT ALL!!!!! :jest:


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

I'd be happy with an RRR color rainbow of 67 Galaxie 500 stocking stuffers...


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Trev, You wanna talk about a very difficult question...  But with all that is available, I guess my one wish would be:

A gentle nudge from Santa to the TM about the size of the track table and what is "wasted space". 

I gave up trying to explain what/where/why when it comes to adding Slot Car stuff to my Christmas List.... 

Hope everyone gets their wish...

Jeff


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hmmm,

Just one eh? Well I suppose that would be a toss-up between the green Tyco Mustang Cobra jam-car and the Bauer Magris fire truck. Either one would be fine as I could complete one of my series. 

The wife already got me the new Scalextric Ho Mini-Cooper--which my daughter mistakenly found in the closet--and I can't open till Xmas, so I guess I'm covered.  

Now what do I expect?......COAL! 

Cheers!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

jack0fall said:


> I gave up trying to explain what/where/why when it comes to adding Slot Car stuff to my Christmas List....
> Jeff



Jeff,
have had the same problem. If I couldn't supply a pic, I was in for a surprise for sure. One year I rec'd some 1/32 cars for my HO layout. :freak: rr


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

RR, LMAO "It will still work won't it??" Was the question I got. I replied yes, and have it on a shelf as a reminder... 


Jeff


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

a place to race ho cars other than my neibors garage i want a real slotcar place to race at


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

Just ONE ho related item?

Bugger, that is a hard one to choose.
Either a 6 foot stocking filled with slotcars and parts
or
A garage big enough for a super huge road layout, including the layout
or
an 8hr drinking, driving, eating and chatting session with all you guys.

Reality speaking now, all i will be getting is the Autoworld backissues on CD from the US of A courtesy of my girlfriend.

Cheers
Andrij


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey Andrij, Just curious about the "autoworld" CD. Did she happen to say where she got it from? I wouldn't mind getting that myself. Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Well, I already picked up an Artin 4 lane set with 4 cars and I'm waiting for its arrival. Now some folks hate Artin and others say it is a agood starter set. Since it handles Scalextric cars and others, I figured the preice was right. I do hear that the power supply is a bit low and the controllers can be beefed up. Any constructive thoughts?

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

jack0fall said:


> RR, LMAO "It will still work won't it??" Was the question I got. I replied yes, and have it on a shelf as a reminder...
> 
> Jeff


Used them for epay fodder. Just tell her they're stored in one of those boxes in the attic if she asks (collectibles  ) . :devil: rr


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Used them for epay fodder. Just tell her they're stored in one of those boxes in the attic if she asks (collectibles  ) . :devil: rr




OR, he could just trade them to me ......MUWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH :devil:


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels (Feb 25, 2004)

That's an easy one.Aurora Model Motoring (Lock & Joiner) Intersection with Functioning traffic lights.


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels (Feb 25, 2004)

That's an easy one.Aurora Model Motoring (Lock & Joiner) Intersection with functioning traffic lights.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey TX, Man as I finished writing that post, I realized that a number of years had gone by. My X is the one that got the car for me, and I am not really sure what with the move out, two appartments,current place... just where that car ended up...  

I will keep you in mind if it turns up during the basement purge this winter...

Jeff


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

jack0fall said:


> Hey TX, Man as I finished writing that post, I realized that a number of years had gone by. My X is the one that got the car for me, and I am not really sure what with the move out, two appartments,current place... just where that car ended up...
> 
> I will keep you in mind if it turns up during the basement purge this winter...
> 
> Jeff


No prob Jeff.....I'll be here.....so if you find it by chance and can't bear the memories of that car then let me know  :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Easy. A RRR '57 Chev hardtop in original Thunderjet turquoise, and a convertible in black.

Oh, and a case of NOS chassis. 

Hey Jack, have you seen the set of Car Model Magazine CDs available here?

http://www.rmtcustoms.com/car_model_now_available_on_cd.htm

--rick


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

A 1/43 Chaparral 2D or Lola T70 MKIII diecast at a reasonable price so I can cast my 4th LeMans car and get on to building my track.

Roger Corrie


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I want Tom Lowe (is the name spelled right?) to offer me a job on his slot car design/purchasing team.
ok...realistic....any one of the original playcraft impala/sedans.....THE FIRST HO SLOTCAR THAT EVENTUALLY STARTED AURORA UP
OH, TOM, IF YOUR READING THIS, THERES ONE ON EBAY RIGHT NOW, CHECK IT OUT.


----------



## acmost (Dec 20, 2004)

Shadowracer said:


> Hey Gang!
> 
> Here's the question: If Santa could bring you just one EXISTING slot car oriented thing for Christmas, be it track, car, tool, or whatever, what would you ask him to bring you?
> 
> ...


I'd like him to make up my mind whether to go HO or 1/32 for my first set in about a zillion years! :roll:


----------

